

Speechless (or, did iTunes Match just legalise piracy?) - te_chris
http://christopherbull.name/2011/06/07/speechless-or-did-itunes-match-just-legalise-piracy/

======
lec
They just found another way to charge you for something you already own.

~~~
te_chris
Yeah, it sucks for those who've already paid for stuff through iTunes, but
they were hardly in the majority of music consumers anyway.

I'm now very curious as to what this means for the iTunes music store? Why
would you bother now if you can download it, then add it to Match?

------
phlux
No, because your owning the file is the 'license' for streaming the bits from
the apple repos.

The idea is really simple - and is a fantastic move by apple given the nature
of their iCloud model.

